# Best Way to Transfer a Mini from My Account to Another Account



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Got 4 Minis for $115 at Best Buy (price matched to Sam's) and activated all 4 prior to 1.6.15 to make sure they received the free lifetime.

Installed 3 of them and they are working great. Have just about decided not to install the 4th (on the bathroom TV) and want to see if I can get it to work on my in-law's system. They have 1 TiVo HD and 1 TiVo Premiere (both with lifetime, I am pretty sure).

(Realize the HD is less important to this inquiry, but thought I would mention it. Will recommend that they focus OTA programming on the TiVo HD b/c TWC will allow it to be transferred to the Premiere and, as such, watched on the Mini).

I have the MoCa adapter from the TiVo Premiere that has never been used. Understand the instructions on placement and will start there.

What I really need to know is the fastest way to transfer the already activated & PLS Mini over to their account. (I have access to both mine and in-law's www.TiVo.com accounts if needed.) Do I just activate the TSN on the in-law's account and that will initiate transfer? Do I need to call CSR to do it? Can it be done online? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Is the premiere a four tuner?

You need a four tuner premiere, or a Roamio, for a Mini to work.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

SullyND said:


> Is the premiere a four tuner?
> 
> You need a four tuner premiere, or a Roamio, for a Mini to work.


Yes. Premiere XL4.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

While I've not transferred a TiVo mini myself yet, every other sort of transfer has always required a CSR to complete, and there's nothing on the TiVo web site account manager to do so. Call TiVo.


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

JPA2825 said:


> Got 4 Minis for $115 at Best Buy (price matched to Sam's) and activated all 4 prior to 1.6.15 to make sure they received the free lifetime.
> 
> Installed 3 of them and they are working great. Have just about decided not to install the 4th (on the bathroom TV) and want to see if I can get it to work on my in-law's system. They have 1 TiVo HD and 1 TiVo Premiere (both with lifetime, I am pretty sure).
> 
> ...


I don't think you can do it online. Just call Tivo and tell them you want to transfer the Mini in question to another account. The way they did it when I sold one of my older Tivos was they gave me a code to give to the new owner. The new owner then just called Tivo, told them what they wanted to do, gave them the code, and the transfer was completed. So assuming the process is still the same, your in-laws may have to give Tivo a call to get it transferred to their account once you get that code. Both phone calls should take less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They'll do it via chat too. But you have to talk to a live person, either on the phone or via chat, to transfer a TiVo to a new account.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Thanks for the chat suggestion. ID'd my account and the TSN I wanted to transfer. Gave them email, phone # and address to ID the account I wanted to transfer to and they reported it was transferred. Logged in to the in-laws account and there it is. 

Pretty smooth.


----------

